# POliceman Banned from keeping Reptiles



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

what a prat.............


Police officer Drewe Manton has been banned from keeping reptiles for five years after magistrates heard that he failed to get veterinary help for his pet boa, even though it...


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2007)

Idiot


----------



## BADGERS MUM (Dec 5, 2006)

wohic said:


> what a prat.............
> 
> 
> Police officer Drewe Manton has been banned from keeping reptiles for five years after magistrates heard that he failed to get veterinary help for his pet boa, even though it...


 
you summed it up............. what a prat:whip:


----------



## Iliria (Jan 19, 2007)

idiot


----------



## Jinx (May 31, 2005)

*wat!
At least the snake is ok now and doing well. 
Happy endings dont happen enough!


----------



## JBJcool (Mar 6, 2007)

Jinx said:


> *wat!


i so totally agree


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

thats literally 2 minutes walk around the corner from my house, what an idiot


----------



## snakeboy101 (Jul 3, 2006)

SiUK said:


> thats literally 2 minutes walk around the corner from my house, what an idiot


you should walk those 2 minutes and slap him


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

I just might do that, if only he wasnt a police man, I wish I had found the poor thing


----------



## neilb (Oct 2, 2006)

grrrr....


----------



## Pro Mantis (Apr 7, 2007)

atleats the snakes alive.


----------



## corvid2e1 (Jan 21, 2007)

10 years old and only 5 foot. that has been going on longer than 7 months. a healthy boa could easily go that long without eating without becoming emaciated. people assume that police never do wrong. we got one prosocuted last year when he knocked down house martin nests and threw the remains and youngsters over a hedge in a bucket.


----------



## BADGERS MUM (Dec 5, 2006)

corvid2e1 said:


> 10 years old and only 5 foot. that has been going on longer than 7 months. a healthy boa could easily go that long without eating without becoming emaciated. people assume that police never do wrong. we got one prosocuted last year when he knocked down house martin nests and threw the remains and youngsters over a hedge in a bucket.


goes to show despite what they think they are not above the law!


----------



## JBJcool (Mar 6, 2007)

Pro Mantis said:


> atleats the snakes alive.


i think id rather be dead


----------



## King Of Dreams (Aug 4, 2006)

link broken


----------



## FreddiesMum (Jan 10, 2007)

Poor snake


----------



## SCI (Feb 28, 2006)

What a prick.He should lose his job.This is a person
thats supposed to set an example to the rest of us.


----------



## BADGERS MUM (Dec 5, 2006)

SCI said:


> What a prick.He should lose his job.This is a person
> thats supposed to set an example to the rest of us.


do you know anyone who has respect for the police force anymore?


----------



## tazzyasb (May 4, 2005)

what a prat go on SiUK go and slap him


----------



## King Of Dreams (Aug 4, 2006)

BADGERS MUM said:


> do you know anyone who has respect for the police force anymore?


i respect the police...


----------



## BADGERS MUM (Dec 5, 2006)

King Of Dreams said:


> i respect the police...


really?? thats good on ya as you must be the only one:grin1:


----------

